# ER Nurse???



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you around? Please P.M. me.

Thanks


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

If it wasent so cold out I would say she would be playing tennis:lol:.. If she does not get a ahold of you give me a shout I got her number..Cya Slick


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I tried to help but I obviously screwed her number up when I put it in my cell phone. I did however get ahold of some guys wife that had a millions questios for me.:yikes: Oops!!!:lol:

Slick, just call her and give her a heads up. She may not surface for a few days being fall time you now. Between the deer the birds and lord knows what else, it cold be awhile.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Funny--I just read this post tonight 11/17, havent been on here --LOL. You were right RL it is that time of year, tough for me to get inside and be on the computer 

Slick--no tennis now--I am dedicated to hunting 

got a buck on the openeing morning, just want to get a big boy then I will get back to the ducks and birds


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> Funny--I just read this post tonight 11/17, havent been on here --LOL. You were right RL it is that time of year, tough for me to get inside and be on the computer
> 
> Slick--no tennis now--I am dedicated to hunting
> 
> got a buck on the openeing morning, just want to get a big boy then I will get back to the ducks and birds


Congrts on the buck. Where a pic?


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

No pic, I dont usually take photos of gun bucks unless they are big ones. Just meat on the table. He was a 2 1/2 year old spike. Big body, no horns, just long spikes with alot of girth to them, he needed to be culled


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I completely understand. 
As I too always have a method for the madness.:evil::lol:


----------

